# 24" LED monitor upto 15K max



## Badmash (May 14, 2012)

Really confused about the monitor. Need a 24" LED full HD monitor for pure gaming. Only brands available here locally are : 

Benq, Samsung and dell. (benq v2410 is not available) 

Not thinking about dell cuz of ips display which is not good for gaming as i heard cuz of greater response time ?? 

Any suggestions please? Just one day left to decide :/


----------



## deeprav_99 (May 30, 2012)

Well I too looking for the Good 24" LED monitor. My usage will include General Browsing, Movies, Little bit of Photo Editing, Programming. I am also looking for one with a HDMI port.

Below are the ones which i am currently looking for reviews.

1. DELL ST2420L 24" LED BackLit Monitor - Has HDMI, I got the quote from the dell of 13.8 which is ok. I just came to know it has some viewing angle problem. Please guys let me know ur views on this also.

2. HP ZR2440w 24-inch LED Backlit IPS Monitor  ( Yet to Review  )
HP ZR2440w 24-inch LED Backlit IPS Monitor (XW477A4)

3. Asus ML248H 24 Inch LED Monitor [ML248H] ( Review is ok. Little bit reluctant about Asus monitor new in the market.
*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...N_CJvbaypt8-_wgVw&sig2=yPBwgthYycjbzMWhLpTlHg

4. BenQ V2420H
BenQ V2420H Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

5. Samsung ( Yet to determine any model )

6. LG ( Yet to determine any model )

Guys please share your experience for 24" LED monitors.

Regards
Deeprav


----------



## divyeshashiya (May 30, 2012)

You can check out the Benq EW2430V. I bought it in November last year for Rs. 15 k + vat and it is performing superbly till date. It is a VA panel and the contrast ratio is amazing. Some of the deepest blacks I have seen in LEDs in this range.

Edit: Gaming performance was also excellent with no tearing. Games I have played are Portal 2, FIFA 12, Crysis 1/2 etc.

Even though the response time is 8 ms, it does not affect the gaming performance.


----------



## summers (Jul 8, 2012)

Badmash said:


> Really confused about the monitor. Need a 24" LED full HD monitor for pure gaming. Only brands available here locally are :
> 
> Benq, Samsung and dell. (benq v2410 is not available)
> 
> ...





THe IPS displays of Dell are far more better than most of the claimed TN panels of other companies. The quality of Dell IPS (Ultrasharp) is far better than TN panels. 

Regarding the issue of response times in monitors IPS or TN, anything which is less than 10 ms or less is not visible to naked eye and you won't feel a single glitch during gameplay.

Go for the reviews about Dell ultrasharp for a better decision.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 9, 2012)

summers said:


> THe IPS displays of Dell are far more better than most of the claimed TN panels of other companies. The quality of Dell IPS (Ultrasharp) is far better than TN panels.
> 
> Regarding the issue of response times in monitors IPS or TN, anything which is less than 10 ms or less is not visible to naked eye and you won't feel a single glitch during gameplay.
> 
> Go for the reviews about Dell ultrasharp for a better decision.



This.

Dell Ultrasharp U2312HM FTW !!!!


----------

